# My new 1925/26 Iver Johnson Mobicycle - DONE



## DonChristie (Dec 16, 2018)

One day I get a phone call from a guy who rescued a bike in an old building. He is curious about value. I find some info and give a fair acessment. So i ask, how much? He counters with what will you pay? Ugh! He gives me a high number and I thank him. Weeks pass and I cant stop thinking about her. I reach out and we strike a deal! I drove 6.5 hrs in rain, wind and fog. I ended up disassembling her and tucked in the back seat.

It has 28” metal clad wheels with a 20” frame size. Bone stock! Has the original clip for the pump. What made me sure it was a 1925 was the Torrington stamped in the pedal rubbers. ND rear hub and IJ front hub. Whats new to me is it says “Mobicycle” on the bottom tube instead of Iver Johnson. Anyone seen that on a frame? Any and all info is appreciated! SN is 433329.

Cant wait to strip it down and repaint it! Lol. I kid!


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 16, 2018)

Here is the 1925 and 1926 literature for reference. Notice the Torrington pedals as standard on 25s


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 16, 2018)

Very nice rider!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 16, 2018)

Stop teasing.. it's not nice..
NICE !


----------



## bike (Dec 16, 2018)

Killer bike!- clamp looks like it is for a lock


----------



## catfish (Dec 16, 2018)

Love the goose neck.


----------



## locomotion (Dec 16, 2018)

Would have to be a '26 based on the catalogs posted.
In '25, option is Maroon with green head.
In '26, Maroon with white head is an option.
Nice ride.


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 16, 2018)

bike said:


> Killer bike!- clamp looks like it is for a lock



I thought that too. Look closely at the extras. It says “frame pump with clips”. I figure that is the clip. Dunno, i could be wrong.


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 16, 2018)

locomotion said:


> Would have to be a '26 based on the catalogs posted.
> Only color available in '25 is blue with white head. However, 25 only offers Torrington pedals, kinda a mystery.
> In '26, Maroon with white head is an option.
> Nice ride.



Look at the 1925, an option is Maroon.


----------



## locomotion (Dec 16, 2018)

schwinndoggy said:


> Look at the 1925, an option is Maroon.




I corrected my post, meant to say maroon with green head in optional, in '25. Your bike has a white head!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 16, 2018)

schwinndoggy said:


> One day I get a phone call from a guy who rescued a bike in an old building. He is curious about value. I find some info and give a fair acessment. So i ask, how much? He counters with what will you pay? Ugh! He gives me a high number and I thank him. Weeks pass and I cant stop thinking about her. I reach out and we strike a deal! I drove 6.5 hrs in rain, wind and fog. I ended up disassembling her and tucked in the back seat.
> 
> It has 28” metal clad wheels with a 20” frame size. Bone stock! Has the original clip for the pump. What made me sure it was a 1925 was the Torrington stamped in the pedal rubbers. ND rear hub and IJ front hub. Whats new to me is it says “Mobicycle” on the bottom tube instead of Iver Johnson. Anyone seen that on a frame? Any and all info is appreciated! SN is 433329.
> 
> ...





Sweet ride Don-Congrats. Can't wait to see that puppy detailed and on a ride soon! V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 16, 2018)

locomotion said:


> I corrected my post, meant to say maroon with green head in optional, in '25. His bike has a white head!



What confirmed it is the Torrington pedals only available in 25.


----------



## locomotion (Dec 16, 2018)

schwinndoggy said:


> What confirmed it is the Torrington pedals only available in 25.




Personally, I would date a bike by the color scheme before dating a bike based on the pedals!


----------



## locomotion (Dec 16, 2018)

schwinndoggy said:


> I thought that too. Look closely at the extras. It says “frame pump with clips”. I figure that is the clip. Dunno, i could be wrong.




That is 100% a lock clip. Not a pump clip.


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 16, 2018)

locomotion said:


> Personally, I would date a bike by the color scheme before dating a bike based on the pedals!



I agree! Everything offered in 25 is also available in 26. The pedals are the only difference. Could of been a late 25’ with upgrades. I dunno for sure!


----------



## locomotion (Dec 16, 2018)

schwinndoggy said:


> I agree! Everything offered in 25 is also available in 26. The pedals are the only difference. Could of been a late 25’ with upgrades. I dunno for sure!




Everything but the color schemes and the pedals.
But what is easier to change? Color or pedals?

But a very nice original bike either way.
Max


----------



## locomotion (Dec 16, 2018)

Great seat btw!


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 16, 2018)

Thanks guys! I love her! The Robert Dean tires are being made as we speak! Running a Black 1.5” tire. Should have them by year end. I have also already ordered coke bottle grips with glass reflectors from Joe Rapoza and a Dropstand from #Tanksalot on the Cabe. Thanks for the help, Cabe!


----------



## vincev (Dec 16, 2018)

Great lookin bike ! Nice find !!


----------



## Handyman (Dec 17, 2018)

Absolutely love it !  It's so hard to believe that bike remained intact and out of sight for so many years.  Great find and good luck with it.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## bike (Dec 17, 2018)

sorry for unwanted comment


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 17, 2018)

bike said:


> what a shame



Whats a shame?


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 17, 2018)

Wow!
Super nice, Don!


----------



## Rusty72 (Dec 17, 2018)

Killer bike. Congrats.


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 19, 2018)

Progress report-completely disassembled, even the Iver cranks! Woohoo! Very pleased the gooseneck and bars are stamped IJ. Somewhat surprising, the 7 seatpost has no IJ marking.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 19, 2018)

NICE bike Don - def a keeper!


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 19, 2018)

Look at the chrome and paint come alive on the fork! Stoked!


----------



## John G04 (Dec 19, 2018)

Really cool bike looks like it will clean up great!


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 20, 2018)

Unemployment does have its perks! Cold rainy day in the garage and making progress! Look at that pretty girl! Younger brother waiting patiently!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 20, 2018)

Faster Don - I wanna see it all cleaned up


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Dec 22, 2018)

Beautiful bike, well worth paying up for. Nice clean up too!


----------



## jimbo53 (Dec 22, 2018)

*                             HUBBA HUBBA! *


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 22, 2018)

You really struck  gold with this one. I'm totally jealous. Beautiful bike and a super rare find!! good job young man!!


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 23, 2018)

Very nice pick up Don, and a great job detailing, if you need more to "shine" up I have a few.  What tires/ colors will you use to ride this beauty?

Mike


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 23, 2018)

Thanks Guys! 

Mike-I have ordered Robert Dean 28 x 1.5 black tires. The rims are metal clad so Im not worried about riding on them.


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 23, 2018)

schwinndoggy said:


> Thanks Guys!
> 
> Mike-I have ordered Robert Dean 28 x 1.5 black tires. The rims are metal clad so Im not worried about riding on them.



I need to order some for the colson rover.


----------



## Oilit (Dec 25, 2018)

schwinndoggy said:


> Unemployment does have its perks! Cold rainy day in the garage and making progress! Look at that pretty girl! Younger brother waiting patiently!
> 
> View attachment 922342
> 
> ...



Job or no job, you are making excellent use of your time!


----------



## Mike B 65 (Dec 25, 2018)

schwinndoggy said:


> Unemployment does have its perks! Cold rainy day in the garage and making progress! Look at that pretty girl! Younger brother waiting patiently!
> 
> View attachment 922342
> 
> ...



What are you using for cleaning? I've been cleaning up a surface rusted 16" and using BLO and steel wool. Been working pretty good but curious what you use?


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 25, 2018)

Mike B 65 said:


> What are you using for cleaning? I've been cleaning up a surface rusted 16" and using BLO and steel wool. Been working pretty good but curious what you use?



I use WD40 and 4x steel wool. I then clean with windex then a good car wax.


----------



## Mike B 65 (Dec 25, 2018)

schwinndoggy said:


> I use WD40 and 4x steel wool. I then clean with windex then a good car wax.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 28, 2018)

locomotion said:


> Everything but the color schemes and the pedals.
> But what is easier to change? Color or pedals?
> 
> But a very nice original bike either way.
> Max



Winner, winner, chicken dinner! Now that I am back from Colorado springs meeting our 1st grandchild, I am playing with the iver again. Cleaning up the cranks and lo and behold, they are both stamped “26”! Has anyone else seen Iver cranks stamped with the year on them?


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 28, 2018)

Oops! I thought my above post was a response to Max and not a new post!


----------



## locomotion (Dec 28, 2018)

schwinndoggy said:


> Winner, winner, chicken dinner! Now that I am back from Colorado springs meeting our 1st grandchild, I am playing with the iver again. Cleaning up the cranks and lo and behold, they are both stamped “26”! Has anyone else seen Iver cranks stamped with the year on them?
> 
> View attachment 925528
> 
> View attachment 925529




Thanks for the update. 
But the 26 probably means the gearing. Count the number of gears/teeth on your chain ring, it's probably 26!!!
The catalogue also states that the front gearing is 26.

Max


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 28, 2018)

Lol, yep! 26 teeth! Strange coincidence i guess! I still have never seen that stamped there.


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 14, 2019)

@Kato heres the thread about my Iver who got new skins. I finished it up yesterday and I am waiting for sunshine to do some good pics. Heres a teaser pic!


----------



## jimbo53 (Jan 14, 2019)

Wow! Super job, Don! Love those tires!!


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 14, 2019)

Theres the Sun! Here are some before and after pics! The dropstand was an addition and i need to pho it better to match! Otherwise, im real happy how she looks! Enjoy!


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 14, 2019)

dumb double post! Doh!


----------

